# Need advise on wood slab top



## DoubleNickel (Sep 3, 2015)

I am a newbie when it comes to working with slabs. How do you know if a crack needs to be stabilized (install bow ties)? I have attached a few pictures. It is curly maple.


















Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

There is no guarantees but depending on the look you want and style of the table, I think I would fill it. That maple from the pic looks more like Spalted.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Bowties add a nice look but with those smaller cracks that don't exit the end of the board, I usually just fill them with epoxy. Haven't had one open up yet. Do NOT use wood filler.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

The proper term would be dutchman joint


----------

